# Detached Apple Snail Operculum



## GintongIsda (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Anybody knows whether apple snail shed operculum or the shell door? 

We got two snails not too long ago, very happy ones until about 2 days ago I can't seem to find one. 

Tank is ~100g, planted low tech, with big driftwood. Today I saw the operculum but still can't see the snail?

tankmates to these 2 snails are 5 goldies (2 common, 1 comet, 2 fantails) and 1 pleco.

Is it goodbye Gary-the-snail or the guy maybe somewhere there yet?

Thanks,


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi anna 

Its not usually a good sign.. But snails can usually survive with an under developed operculum. So you never know.

Any sign of the shells at all?


----------



## GintongIsda (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Ciddian, 

I searched after reading your response  clean shell found -- the guy must have been a good escargot dinner for the pleco. Sigh!

One of the snails liked to spa -- hanging along the tank side with stone air bubbles, or riding along java fern leaves, having a good time -- not sure now if this is the surviving one. I see the surviving one hanging along a java fern and seems very happy and healthy.

Does pleco hunt for apple snail or could it be sick that the pleck just cleaned it? Or can goldies 2" tip to tip bother snails?

Thanks,


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee thats a shame.. I am not sure what type of pleco you have but they don't usually do much harm. I had some apple snails in with a sailfin pleco and he didn't really mess with them.

Goldfish can nip at their long tasty looking antenna so sometimes they can't eat as well as they should, most of the time they learn to keep them tucked in and safe from passing fish.

Have you been feeding them as well?


----------



## GintongIsda (Apr 27, 2009)

Not really feeding them and don't know what & how to feed without the goldies eating the food. I thought they eat plant matter, algae and fish poops?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have these snails and just baught a mating group of them .
I find my endlers have killed 2 of them on me I really didnt think it possible but they did ,but now I keep them with just mated pairs of plecs as they are only concerned with mating lol
You may find some usefull tips here

http://www.applesnail.net/

I am still learning also!
sorry about your loss

I may have some for sale in the nex couple months , purple apple snails as well!!


----------



## GintongIsda (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks, blossom112. Also for very good applesnail site. I thought we bought the snails only as clean-up crew but these guys are nice to see as well. Not as interactive as the goldies but lovable creatures just the same. If it was our spa guy, I think he had a good time of his life. Gave us good time while it last too.  

Best wishes for your breeding snails and keep us posted when they get babies!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

It helps too if the water is cooler which I am sure is sorta with the goldies?

You could try french style green beans, or cucumber but yea.. Hard to feed with hungry goldfishies. 

I used to remove my big Cana snail and feed her in a bucket since my pleco was very territorial about his food. He'd punt the poor snail away. lol


----------

